# Huskie Shedding...



## Huskie101 (Sep 12, 2006)

Crystal is a outside dog but when i take her in the house for brushing i sit there for hours and it doesn't do much. I put her outside and she still sheds like crazy. Is it related to what i'm feeding? Because she's outside? Maybe she needs special grooming? I had a 4yr.old huskie that never shed like she does and she was also a outside only dog. I was thinking of taking her to a groomers but why waste money if she will look bad the next day? Any idea's? Thanks


----------



## Sister (Aug 28, 2006)

Does it seem worse at certain times of the year? I know my pug is constantly shedding.


----------



## Huskie101 (Sep 12, 2006)

Not that i notice she was even shedding some in the winter.


----------



## kellymac (Jun 2, 2006)

My mom and dad have a husky/wolf mix. He sheds year round. He has plenty of hair though. We can brush him in the middle of winter and he is still sheding. I thnk it's just that they have so much. I know on my mom and dad's dog, you can't see his skin at all. You can pull his hair apart and you still can't see it. I really do think that it is the kind of dog they are.


----------



## Huskie101 (Sep 12, 2006)

Ok, thanks  i'll keep an eye on her though.


----------



## imjennwhoareyou (Sep 10, 2006)

Huskies shed alot anyway, but If its the time of year when your pulling clumps out of your dogs coat, you might want to bring him/her to a groomer and have them blow the undercoat out with a high velocity blower. Where I groom it costs about 45. But they will get a bath, toenail trimming, and ear cleaning with that. Blowing the hair out is alot more effective than brushing it. I know it would take me hours just to brush a husky out during that clumpy period.


----------



## Huskie101 (Sep 12, 2006)

It is starting to clump and stuff thats why i've been brushing her more often.


----------



## kellymac (Jun 2, 2006)

Their hair tends to come out in clumps more in the summer, because they have so much. If you don't like having to brush it out, you may want to just contact a groomer like imjennwhoareyou said.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

What kind of brushes are you using? An undercoat rake will do a lot more for removing the dead hair than a regular hairbrush-type brush.

I could make another dog with the amount of fur that comes off using the rake.


----------



## Huskie101 (Sep 12, 2006)

I've never used a undercoat rake? I use a dog brush.


----------



## dogluver101 (Jul 6, 2006)

The rakes are really good. I call mine a shedding blade. We have like three in our house and the and it really workson Pete, our golden. It really does make a huge difference when you re brushing.


----------



## groomertabby (Aug 28, 2006)

*shedding*

A product called the furminater is great but expensive it helps alot we use it in our grooming shop . Hairs grow to genetically programmed lengths, whis may vary in different parts of the body. Oce they reach their maximum length, dogs' hairs rest for various periods of time. Eventually ,new hair pushes outh the old hair , a phenomenon known as sheding , or blowing coat . 
shedding is seasonal , with hair growth and loss taking its cue from the hours of daylight to which it's exposed . As the days grow shorter ... fall into winter... the hair grows thick. as the days grow longer ... spring into summer hair begins to drop off. But domestication has changed this seasonal cycle to and extent . House dogs , who are expose to long hours of artificial light , tend to shed small amounts year round. Surges of hormones can also induce sheddng . Intact females usually shed twice a year coinciding with their heat cycles. Femailes in the same household ofetn cycle and shed at the same time. Some males blow coat after they breed while others stay in coat year round . Spayed females usually come into a fuller coat, and they have a tendency to shed year round although some shed seasonally as well .
Dogs with double coats like huskeys consisting of a harsh , protective outer coat and a soft insulating undercoat , shed the undercoat heavily and at times their fur can look patchy . This is normal , unless the patches have no fur at all "Hypothyroidism or other hormonal diseases can lead to excessive or altered shedding , and many hereditary diseases can cause abnormal shedding . this is information from a book called the dog bible . A cream rinse for dogs helps let it sit on for a few mins 10 if you can rinse and then let the dog dry and brush the hair with a slicker and a undercoat rake . other wise try the ferminater like i said it is amazing  let me know if you use these products and how they work in your home ...

take care
the groomer tabby


----------

